# North East UK Rodent Lover



## Lexxi (Oct 18, 2014)

I owned rats for many years as a girl and young woman but have been sadly without the twitch of silvery whiskers for a long time now.
My fiance and I have been looking for perhaps a trio or quartet of girlies to become part of our home but are struggling to find a breeder with ethics and genuine care for their fancy babies in the immediate area.

For the right mice we'd be willing to travel so we've come here in the hopes of finding the mice for us!

Can't wait to get chatting about our new favourite pastime ;p


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.You might need to expand a little on your required ethics.Rat breeders (generally) have ethics that differ in some key areas to mouse breeders(generally).


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 18, 2014)

Hi hi and thank you!

Ethics in this scenario would pertain more towards not just a mill; that the animals aren't bred just to sell in bulk to pet shops or live feed made of their inferior stock. They're kept clean, healthy etc. Basically the only breeders we've found so far provide pet shop stock as much to be snake food as pets with no interest in the well being of the mothers or the offspring within their processes.

We've done enough research to understand culling is necessary and actually a healthy consideration for the mice - though it was a bit of an eye opener!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes it certainly is.If you don't find someone local there is a show in Manchester Nov 1st that a few people from here are going to that will home spares as pets.
http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... 0786,d.ZGU


----------



## Lexxi (Oct 18, 2014)

Wow thanks, that's really helpful to know!

Are we allowed to come for a lookie-lou if we're not members?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes,you will be welcome.There won't be any randoms for sale.Arrangements have to be made in advance.I'm going,Sarahy from here is judging,Cait and Andypandy are going and Onyx not sure who else.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I will be going but sadly I won't have any spares. Breeding has been slow over summer (I suspect due to the high temps and humidity this summer has brought my area) and the ones I do have spare have been snapped up already. I'm not sure Andypandy will have many does available, I believe she has had a run of very buck heavy litters but deffo worth an ask anyway!

If you can make it to the show, it's worth coming anyway. It's great to be around other mouse lovers and you can learn a huge amount, even if you are just after pets. Seeing all the mice varieties in person and at the peak of their health is really great.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I will have black does that I can bring to manchester ... suitable for pet homes


----------

